# Τα «κατεβάσματα» κατεβάζουν τα ρολά των βιντεάδικων



## nickel (Apr 29, 2008)

ΚΛΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΣΟ ΑΥΞΑΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ «ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΜΑΤΑ» ΤΑΙΝΙΩΝ
*Κρίση στα DVD κλαμπ λόγω Ίντερνετ*
Της Εύης Ελευθεριάδου
(Τα Νέα Online 29/04/2008)

Ολοένα και περισσότεροι χρήστες κατεβάζουν ταινίες από το Ίντερνετ, την ώρα που δεκάδες DVD κλαμπ κλείνουν σε όλη την Ελλάδα
Εκατομμύρια ταινίες και τηλεοπτικές σειρές είναι πλέον διαθέσιμες στο Ίντερνετ. Με μία αναζήτηση στο Google, ο χρήστης μπορεί να βρει δεκάδες ιστοσελίδες απ΄ όπου μπορεί να κατεβάσει τις ταινίες στον υπολογιστή του ή να τις παρακολουθήσει online. Το κατέβασμα των ταινιών, είτε είναι παράνομο είτε νόμιμο, είναι πλέον πολύ διαδεδομένο, καθώς οι ταχύτητες του Ίντερνετ αυξάνονται συνεχώς και μαζί τους ο αριθμός των χρηστών στην Ελλάδα και σε όλον τον κόσμο.

…

«…Στη Γερμανία, έχει ψηφιστεί πρόσφατα νομοθεσία βάσει της οποίας συλλαμβάνονται αυτοί που κατεβάζουν παράνομα ταινίες στο σπίτι τους».

«Η μεγάλη ζημιά έχει γίνει από τότε που εμφανίστηκαν στο Ίντερνετ τα site που προσφέρουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους»...

Πάντως, οι ιδιοκτήτες DVD κλαμπ τονίζουν πως ρόλο στην πτώση της κίνησης στα καταστήματα με DVD έχουν παίξει και οι προσφορές των εφημερίδων. «Πειρατεία υπήρχε πάντα, όλες τις εποχές, σε διαφορετικές μορφές. Δεν είναι εκεί το μεγάλο μας πρόβλημα. Αυτή τη στιγμή κάθε ελληνικό σπίτι έχει 300 παλαιότερα έργα, τα οποία ήταν ο κράχτης για εμάς…»


Ας αποφασίσουν πρώτα αν φταίει η πειρατεία ή η προσφορά δωρεάν ταινιών στις εφημερίδες. Και ας το πάρουν απόφαση ότι το μεθαυριανό βιντεάδικο θα είναι στο Ίντερνετ, απ’ όπου ο νόμιμος θεατής θα νοικιάζει την ταινία που θα βλέπει στην υψηλής ανάλυσης και ακουστικής αναπαραγωγής συσκευή του (ή έστω στον υπολογιστή του). Σε πρόσφατη έρευνα στην Αγγλία, οι χρήστες του διαδικτύου ήθελαν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες για να μην αργεί να κατέβει η ταινία. (Είναι και ανυπόμονα τα ατιμούλικα...)

[Θυμίζω ότι για το σχολιασμό άρθρου πρέπει να ανοίξετε νήμα στο φόρουμ.]


----------

